# اقتراح بخصوص الصور الي في المنتدي



## +KiMO+ (5 نوفمبر 2013)

سلام و نعمة

عندي اقتراح ممكن يفيد

بس مش عارف اذا كانت الأمكانيات بتاعت المنتدي تنفع ولا لأ

نفسي يكون في من فوق في كتابة اي موضوع او اي رد

يكون موجود جنب الخط و الون و ... ايقونة لما اضغط عليها تعمل الأتي

لما يكون في الي انا بكتبه اكتر من صورة
كل صورة ليها حجم معين

يخلي كل الصور حجم واحد

او يخلي كل الصور تصغر علي مقاس اصغر صورة موجودة فيهم

او العكس .. تكبر علي اكبر واحدة فيهم


الغرض أو الأفادة من الموضوع

تنسيق المنظر و الشكل بتاع الموضوع او الرد

لأني بتعزب لما احب اعمل موضوع في صور كتيرة من كذا موقع

الاقي صورة صغيرة أوي و صورة كبيرة أوي و صورة عريضة و صورة طويلة و ...

زي في الموضوع ده

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=242519


ارجو النظر في الموضوع لأنه لو اتعمل 

هيكون تحفة بجد ....

شكراً


----------



## احلى ديانة (5 نوفمبر 2013)

متيهالى فى هاك للخاصية دى
هنستنى رد ماى روك بخصوص ينفع يركبة ولا لا


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 نوفمبر 2013)

لو موجودة ... ازاي اعملها


----------



## +KiMO+ (9 نوفمبر 2013)

:t3::t3::t3::t3::t3:​


----------



## My Rock (18 نوفمبر 2013)

للاسف غير ممكنة من خلال الإعدادات الإفتراضية في المنتدى

سلام المسيح


----------



## +KiMO+ (18 نوفمبر 2013)

مفيش مشكلة  شكراً لأهتمامك ماي روك​


----------



## Jesus is the truth (14 ديسمبر 2013)

بم أن الإقتراح غير مُمكن ، فسو أعطيك حل بسيط سوف يجعل الموضوع منسق كما قلت انت 

غير حجم الصور بالفوتوشوب إلى الحجم المطلوب  ومن ثم إرفعهم وضعهم في موضوعك 

لا اعتقد انك تحتاج لشرح للفوتوشوب وإن كنت تحتاج فأخبرني


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 ديسمبر 2013)

Jesus is the truth قال:


> بم أن الإقتراح غير مُمكن ، فسو أعطيك حل بسيط سوف يجعل الموضوع منسق كما قلت انت
> 
> غير حجم الصور بالفوتوشوب إلى الحجم المطلوب  ومن ثم إرفعهم وضعهم في موضوعك
> 
> لا اعتقد انك تحتاج لشرح للفوتوشوب وإن كنت تحتاج فأخبرني




معنديش برنامج فوتوشوب اساساً 

و للأسف الفتره ديه دخولي من المنتدي من الموب بس

و لما احب اعمل موضوع بضطر اروح مكان معين و اعد علي جهاز مش جهازي


----------



## Jesus is the truth (14 ديسمبر 2013)

خلاص يا سيدي ليك عليّ كل لما تعمل موضوع إبتعتلي اللينك بتاعة وانا اعدلك كل الصور لحجم واحد وأبقى اعمله تعديل  .. أي خدمة


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 ديسمبر 2013)

Jesus is the truth قال:


> خلاص يا سيدي ليك عليّ كل لما تعمل موضوع إبتعتلي اللينك بتاعة وانا اعدلك كل الصور لحجم واحد وأبقى اعمله تعديل  .. أي خدمة




لا يا باشا مش هينفع

انا كدة هتعبك .. أوي


----------



## Jesus is the truth (15 ديسمبر 2013)

لا يا غالي انا تحت امرك ، إحنا نطول نخدمك ؟


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 ديسمبر 2013)

Jesus is the truth قال:


> لا يا غالي انا تحت امرك ، إحنا نطول نخدمك ؟



لا يا حبيبي مينفعش الكلام ده

عموماً لو في حاجة مهمة هطلب منك مساعة و هتعبك

ربنا يخليكي و يباركك


----------

